# landing signals officer



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2010)

*Landing Signal Officers* (LSOs) are naval aviators specially trained to facilitate the "safe and expeditious recovery" of naval aircraft aboard aircraft carriers.







Εγώ από στρατιωτικούς που ασχολούνται με σήματα ήξερα μόνο τους σηματωρούς. Σίγουρα κάπως αλλιώς θα πρέπει να λέγονται αυτοί που κάνουν σήματα για την προσνήωση στα αεροπλανοφόρα, αλλά πώς;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2010)

Εντάξει, εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε αεροπλανοφόρα, αλλά έχουμε αεροδρόμια. Πώς τους λένε αυτούς στα στρατιωτικά αεροδρόμια;


----------



## kkan (Oct 7, 2010)

Πρόκειται για πολύ συγκεκριμένη ειδικότητα στα αεροπλανοφόρα και στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται μόνον περιφραστικά ως "αξιωματικός ελέγχου και υποβοήθησης προσνηούμενων αεροσκαφών".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2010)

Άρα, μετά απ' αυτό το μακρινάρι, δεν μου μένει παρά να τον αφήσω αμετάφραστο, LSO.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

Ή να το «προσεγγίσεις», π.χ. με «αξιωματικός προσνήωσης» ή «σηματωρός προσνήωσης».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2010)

Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω τη λέξη "σηματωρός" που έχει σχέση με την ανταλλαγή σημάτων μέσω ασυρμάτου.
Σηματωρός = υπαξιωματικός ή ναύτης του πολεμικού ναυτικού επιφορτισμένος με τη λήψη και την εκπομπή των σημάτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με αυτόν τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ (που δεν περιορίζεται σε ασύρματα σήματα) ο σηματωρός είναι, γενικότερα, ο επιφορτισμένος με τη διαχείριση σημάτων, άρα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν αυτονόητο ότι (όταν θα αποκτήσουμε το πρώτο μας αεροπλανοφόρο :)) η ειδικότητα θα ονομάζεται _*σηματωρός προσνήωσης*_ (ή κάτι αντίστοιχο). Όμως δεν περιορίζεται καν μόνο σε αυτά.

Δύο άλλα παραδείγματα αρμοδιοτήτων σηματωρών:
Φ.Ε.Κ. 67/Α/10-4-1995: Eλάχιστες προδιαγραφές για την σήμανση ασφάλειας ή/ και υγείας στην εργασία σε συμμόρφωση με την Oδηγία 92/58/EOK" (δες το *Παράρτημα ΙΧ, άρθρο 2*).

Έπαρση και υποστολή σημαίας σε πλοία του ΠΝ (άρθρο *2110*).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε αεροπλανοφόρα, αλλά έχουμε αεροδρόμια. Πώς τους λένε αυτούς στα στρατιωτικά αεροδρόμια;


Το πόσες ειδικότητες συνωστίζονται πάνω στο κατάστρωμα ενός αεροπλανοφόρου δεν έχει όμοιό του σε κανένα αεροδρόμιο, καμίας χώρας: http://carrierbuilders.net/articles/20050212_crew_colors/crew_colors.htm. Βλ. επίσης: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_United_States_Navy_carrier_air_operations. Δεν μπορούμε, θεωρώ, να πούμε σκέτο «υπεύθυνος προσνήωσης», διότι είναι πολύ γενικό. Κάπου θα πρέπει να στριμώξουμε και τα σήματα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 7, 2010)

Σε πολλά γυμνάσια ΔΜ (διοικητικής μερίμνης) του ΠΝ υπάρχει κάποιος που χειρίζεται τα πατερόλια (τα σημαιάκια) για τον κώδικα βραχιόνων. Τέτοια γυμνάσια είναι το ταχυδρομείο εν πλώ, η μεταφορά βαρέος αντικειμένου, η πετρέλευση εν πλώ. Τα σήματα είναι ελάχιστα: λάσκα-κράτει-βίρα. Στις διαιρέσεις του προσωπικού αναφερόμαστε στα καθήκοντα αυτού του χειριστή απλά ώς "πατερόλια" χωρίς παραπάνω σάλτσες. Οι Αμερικανοί συνηθίζουν να κολλάνε παντού το officer...
Κι εγώ θα διάλεγα κάτι σαν σηματωρός προσαπονηώσεως. Οι σηματωροί είναι υπεύθυνοι, εκτός από τη διακίνηση, πρωτοκόλληση και αρχειοθέτηση της σηματικής αλληλογραφίας του πολεμικού πλοίου, και για την ορατή συνεννόηση, δηλαδή τους προβολείς και τα σημαιάκια. Είναι υπεύθυνοι και για τις σημαίες και τον σημαιοστολισμό του πλοίου. Αυτοί που ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά με την ασύρματη συνεννόηση είναι οι τηλεγραφητές.

http://www.bsaverof.com/gr/photo_gallery2.asp?id=179


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

Χμμμ, μήπως υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στις φρεγάτες με το ελικόπτερο;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 8, 2010)

Πρέπει να υπάρχει και θα μάθω... μέχρι τότε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Η αγγλική ορολογία χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στο ΠΝ λόγω ΝΑΤΟ. Στις φρεγάτες υπάρχει ο FDO (flight deck officer, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν θυμάμαι τον ελληνικό όρο) που ρυθμίζει τα των προσαπονηώσεων. Τον έλεγχο του Ε/Π μέχρι την τελική φάση προσνηώσεως τον έχει ο ελεγκτής αέρος (air controller) που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο επιχεiρήσεων της φρεγάτας. Περίπου 50-100 γιάρδες από το κατάστρωμα ο ελεγκτής δεν έχει εικόνα από το ραντάρ λόγω χαμηλής απόστασης και δίνει τον έλεγχο στον FDO (pass to deck ή κάπως έτσι). Ο ελεγκτής έχει συνήθως συμβουλευτικό ρόλο γιατί οι κυβερνήτες των Ε/Π το πάνε μόνοι τους και δεν θέλουν κάποιον να τους ζαλίζει στα ακουστικά τους. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται ο έλεγχος τύπου loose advisory (υπάρχουν και άλλοι τύποι ελέγχου, ο πιο αυστηρός είναι ο close positive που εφαρμόζεται πολύ σπάνια, το ζητάει ο πιλότος σε περιπτώσεις π.χ. πολύ δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών όπου δεν έχει έννοια τι συμβαίνει γύρω του). Τις νυχτερινές ώρες ο κυβερνήτης του Ε/Π βοηθιέται κατά την προσέγγιση από το GPI (glide path indicator), ένας προβολέας με τρεις χρωματικές ζώνες. Αν δεις λάθος χρώμα, είσαι σε λάθος ζώνη, είτε πολύ ψηλά, είτε πολύ χαμηλά!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Τις νυχτερινές ώρες ο κυβερνήτης του Ε/Π βοηθιέται κατά την προσέγγιση από το GPI (glide path indicator), ένας προβολέας με τρεις χρωματικές ζώνες. Αν δεις λάθος χρώμα, είσαι σε λάθος ζώνη, είτε πολύ ψηλά, είτε πολύ χαμηλά!


Αυτό το κόνσεπτ χρησιμοποιείται και σε όλα τα αεροδρόμια: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Approach_Slope_Indicator. :)


----------

